# Do you rent your pressurized CO2 tank?



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

Does anyone here just rent their CO2 cannister from the supplier instead of buying it?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I do. I pay an annual fee per rental and then just swap them for a full tank when they run out.

Avoids me having to worry about the required pressure test every two years. Also if you bring your own tank you have to wait for it to be re-filled and that usually means coming back in several days...

I'm in Switzerland though so maybe conditions elsewhere make it more worthwhile to buy...


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Yup. Its alot cheaper then buying it.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I rent mine for the same reason as Laith. When I see my pressure gets low, I call them and have them deliver a full one. It costs me 15$ for a fill-up and 40$ for a lifetime rental.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Will pretty much any welding supply do that for you?


----------

